# vibration from kindle



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I feel some electrical vibration coming from my Kindle when I hold it even with a cover. Is it noticeable to anyone else?
I have both the cover with light and another cover. I might be very sensitive to energy coming from the Kindle.
Could a skin rather than a cover help reduce it?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's not normal. Especially if you aren't turning the page or downloading something, because there is no electricity being used. Contact Kindle Customer Service for a replacement.

Just out of curiosity, it's not plugged in and charging when you feel the vibration is it? That happened to me once with my laptop, it was a subtle shocking feeling all over the computer. I found that the plug going from the wall to the power brick was partially coming unplugged. When I pushed it in firmly, the weird feeling went away.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  I believe I might be very sensitive to energy coming from my Kindle.  I hope others have ideas to share.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I tend to be _very_ sensitive to electricity, and I don't feel anything coming from the Kindle when I'm not turning the page. Which version of the Kindle do you have? Could you hold some others (maybe at Target or something) and see if you feel anything from them?


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

You shouldn't be able to feel anything at all even if you are very sensitive to electric current because the casing is plastic and the voltages inside are small.  The highest voltage in the Kindle is to operate the eInk display and that is only 15V at a very low current.  The Kindle has a negligible magnetic field when operating as well.

The Kindle does generate some RF because of the WiFi and 3G interfaces but that is nowhere strong enough to be detectable without equipment.  If you can feel that then you'd be driven crazy by the stronger output of the WiFi access points and other phones.

The Kindle does make a very faint noise when you're changing pages but you have to be in a very quiet room or have the Kindle right up against your ear to hear it.

In short.  No idea.  Thats not normal.  Try the Kindle with wireless turned off and try another Kindle if you can?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> That's not normal. Especially if you aren't turning the page or downloading something, because there is no electricity being used....


That's not entirely correct: the display is not using power (or probably more accurately is using very little power) in between page turns, but the entire device is still using some amount of power, running the CPU's internal clock and every so many clock "ticks" checking to see if a button was pressed or some other state change has occurred which requires processing. It's certainly less power than keeping a fluorescent lamp or other backlighting device glowing, but definitely non-zero.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I will try it with wifi turned off.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

> If you can feel that then you'd be driven crazy by the stronger output of the WiFi access points and other phones.


Well personally I can feel when there is wifi or a phone nearby, but I am so used to them it feels odd when they're _not _there, and normal when they are.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

With the wifi turned off it seems to have less vibration. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## blahmenow (Oct 26, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> Well personally I can feel when there is wifi or a phone nearby, but I am so used to them it feels odd when they're _not _there, and normal when they are.


@s0nicFreak

I'm sorry, but you say you can _feel_ when there's WiFi nearby? I have a _really_ hard time buying that. The amount of induced current is _miniscule_! What do you "feel" exactly, and how close do you have to be to feel it?

If you'd submit to some double-blind studies at a local university and proved it, you could seriously make yourself famous!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm feeling the sensation in my hands from the Kindle itself, not from the environment around the K3, like Sonic is describing.


----------



## blahmenow (Oct 26, 2010)

joangolfing said:


> I'm feeling the sensation in my hands from the Kindle itself, not from the environment around the K3, like Sonic is describing.


@ joangolfing: Oh, actually I was talking to s0nicFreak; I've clarified my post above - thanks!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

blahmenow said:


> @s0nicFreak
> 
> I'm sorry, but you say you can _feel_ when there's WiFi nearby? I have a _really_ hard time buying that. The amount of induced current is _miniscule_! What do you "feel" exactly, and how close do you have to be to feel it?
> 
> If you'd submit to some double-blind studies at a local university and proved it, you could seriously make yourself famous!


I don't know how to explain it, it's just a presence in the air. I'm not sure how far away I have to be... I feel it less when I get further away from the access point, but usually when I get too far from one there is another.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Ooooh!!  My K2 did the same thing soon after I first got it.  A kind of "pulsing" feeling best describes it.  After trying to figure out what the heck it could be I realized the pulses were not constant nor were they totally random either.  I finally had a brainstorm and consulted my near fifty-year-old boyscout handbook.  Imagine my shock upon discovering that Olde Frothingslosh was trying to communicate with me in Morse Code!!!  Referring to the official handbook of the BSA, I was able to decipher; F...E...E...D.....M...E... . F...E...E...D.....M...E...!  Once I downloaded my first book to Olde Frothingslosh, I never heard another dit nor dah out of him.  I swear!


----------

